# If you could choose your child's mbti personality



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

MelanieM said:


> Marry an ESTP you may have a chance for an INFP lol. My mother is an INTJ 1w9 Dad ESTP 7w6. To get an INTJ you should marry an ENFP (maternal grandfather was an INTJ).
> 
> Yes I know this logic is flawed.


Oh, thanx! I think I'm gonna marry with an ENFP, ESTPs and me... Only two days and I'm exhausted. 

Anyway the parents of my INFP friend for example are ISFP and ISTx, so... Poor her, ISFPs are cool but not her mother XDDDDDDD


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm not having Children, but If I was to have a child I'd choose an ENFJ as they're usually able to look after themselves from a decent age and are fun to be around.

Plus it would be a decent challenge.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

MelanieM said:


> I think you are taking this thread too seriously, and that sure as hell is better than watching my awkwardly introverted stepson being constantly bullied by little 9 year old shits. He cries because he just can't fit in...I wish I could go inside his body for a day and tell those bullies off!


See below. 



EthereaEthos said:


> And INTPs are diagnosed with Asperger's and told to relate with others, or else. *Every type has problems.*


Precisely my point! Every type has their problems. There isn't easier or harder as a personality type. Just different.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah every MBTI type will have some sort of issues. I always clashed with my parents' Te and my brother would get in trouble for putting too much emphasis on his Fe (he's an INFJ).


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

ExTx.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

enfp
they seem to be well-liked and function better then infj's


----------



## lifefullofwords (Oct 25, 2013)

It would be nice to have kids that are Ns but (and I know this sounds cheesy) all I really want is for them to be happy and healthy.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Laxgort said:


> Oh, thanx! I think I'm gonna marry with an ENFP, ESTPs and me... Only two days and I'm exhausted.
> 
> Anyway the parents of my INFP friend for example are ISFP and ISTx, so... Poor her, ISFPs are cool but not her mother XDDDDDDD


I warned you about my logic, but you went ahead and made fun of it anyway. /rude


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

monemi said:


> See below.
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely my point! Every type has their problems. There isn't easier or harder as a personality type. Just different.


Fine...INTPs and INFPs have it the worst growing up...better?


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

1st child male: ENFJ
2nd child female: INTP
3rd child male or female: ESTP
I'll probably adopt a child, or seven.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

I want 16, and they have to be one of every type  I'm going to have the 4 SJ first (they will guardian the rest), followed by the 4 NFs (ENFJ, INFJ, ENFP, INFP in that order). Next come my little mischievous SPs, my SJ's should be old enough to handle these wild ones. For the grand finale I'm going to be exhausted so here come my NT's...they are so smart and independent they really don't need much from me.

I am going to name them by their personality type just to make sure I know who is who.

Then I will get so much publicity it's reality TV time and $$$. I still won't have as many kids as the Duggers but my show will rock!



(Not trolling I promise, just playing...procrastinating my day away, putting my time to good use per usual)


----------



## Nemurenainda (Apr 19, 2014)

MelanieM said:


> I want 16, and they have to be one of every type  I'm going to have the 4 SJ first (they will guardian the rest), followed by the 4 NFs (ENFJ, INFJ, ENFP, INFP in that order). Next come my little mischievous SPs, my SJ's should be old enough to handle these wild ones. For the grand finale I'm going to be exhausted so here come my NT's...they are so smart and independent they really don't need much from me.
> 
> I am going to name them by their personality type just to make sure I know who is who.
> 
> ...


Awwww, I know I would watch that show. :kitteh: That sounds like a wonderful idea for a family. What kind of type do you think would be best to help you carry out this master plan? :wink:


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Nemurenainda said:


> Awwww, I know I would watch that show. :kitteh: That sounds like a wonderful idea for a family. What kind of type do you think would be best to help you carry out this master plan? :wink:


I'll need 15 more husbands of each type to help guide the kids.

Wait, that sounds gross nm


----------



## Nemurenainda (Apr 19, 2014)

MelanieM said:


> I'll need 15 more husbands of each type to help guide the kids.
> 
> Wait, that sounds gross nm


Heh. Yeah, that _might_ work. Just build a harem, that's all ya need. :laughing:


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

ENTP obviously :wink: I wanna watch myself grow up  Although I think ISTPs are freakin awesome so maybe one of them


----------



## manzanaespacial (Dec 21, 2013)

I will love my child to be an INTJ... Intellectual who always have to find solutions


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Twins; Matilda INTJ and Timothy ENTP.


----------



## Agg Herbor (Jun 30, 2013)

raising an INTP female would be an amazing experience for me. it'd be my duty to make her an intellectual monster, wreaking havoc on a dumb world.

also, having an ISTP male would be gnarly because he'd be there to engage my intellectual side, but also my fun-loving experience-based sensing side.

whichever type my children will be, I plan to get them interested in science and history as early as possible. those topics are tragically portrayed as uninteresting by the pre-college academic world.


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

I guess an XNFX type personality.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd like my children to be of any of what I perceive as "the fun types", ESxPs & ENTPs, or ENTJ (even though this generally is not a fun type to me). I think the latter would be a real learning experience.


----------



## nautilus_5 (Sep 9, 2015)

peyandkeele said:


> yea, whats your point?


The point is, why do you only want a T son and an F daughter? Type is not gender-specific.


----------



## peyandkeele (Jul 28, 2015)

nautilus_5 said:


> The point is, why do you only want a T son and an F daughter? Type is not gender-specific.


Well first i dont think it really matters why, because in the end I have no control of it. Second I want them to be that type for other reasons aside from gender, gender really has little to do with it, that just how i wanted it. And even if it did I dont really see why it should be a problem if i want an nt son and an nf daughter, you dont have to raise them.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

One of the NT's because I want him to only argue with logic and to be self-driven not just out of tradition- INTJ would be my preferred because ENTJ's are bossy/annoying and NTP's tend towards underachievement. Maybe an INFx for a daughter.


----------



## C47 (Sep 30, 2014)

i wouldn't choose, honestly. if they grew up learning to abide by my values and formulate their own from them (trusting it's not anything too outrageous), then their personality's good enough for me


----------



## nautilus_5 (Sep 9, 2015)

peyandkeele said:


> Well first i dont think it really matters why, because in the end I have no control of it. Second I want them to be that type for other reasons aside from gender, gender really has little to do with it, that just how i wanted it. And even if it did I dont really see why it should be a problem if i want an nt son and an nf daughter, you dont have to raise them.


I wasn't judging you, just wondering why you specified gender.


----------



## Aya XXX (Aug 21, 2015)

I would prefer a NT child ,


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

INTJ son. He's going to be greater than Elon Musk.


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

Any TJ. TJ is more important than NT to me. I want the kid to be responsible, competent, and functional in the world. 

I would really dread an FP child because of all the issues associated with that combo.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

If they were a thinker I'd prefer a girl and if a feeling type then I'd prefer a boy. I think the gender expectations placed on them by society may help them in becoming more balanced in F/T and mainly I'd like to raise a healthy balanced child obviously who will then defy the gender stereotypes. In general I would prefer a girl anyway though.

If I was to have a child I'd much prefer to be a stable relationship/marriage so I guess I'd like the child not to be the same type as me or the father but a type that we (or at least I) could understand. I think I'd like an ISTJ or INFJ because they are more likely than me to get stuff done but I think I could raise them well and we'd have stuff in common. Or an IxFP because I think they'd be adorable and I could try and teach them how to look out for themselves and give them logical advice as well as affection when they ask for it. I'd enjoy watching them being creative and talking to them about creative things. I get on well with INFP children because they are usually really create good imaginary games. I think I'd be too similar to them to help an INFP with his/her problems though as I probably struggle with the same things.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> Any TJ. TJ is more important than NT to me. I want the kid to be responsible, competent, and functional in the world.
> 
> I would really dread an FP child because of all the issues associated with that combo.


That's weird cause I know a lot of INTJs who are _far_ from functional in the world and I know of at least one ESFP who became President of the United States. So maybe you have a, um, biased conception of type? Or maybe you're just full of bullshit? Just something to chew on.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

ENFJ

(I'm thinking generic here) but a determined individual, concerned with the outside status of their environment. Someone who can communicate well with others, preferably in a sympathetic way. Has the capability of leaving an emotional impact on people and has the will to involve themselves with others. Drive to go after what they want and apply themselves. 

Essentially the intuition to decipher the world and the dominant extrovert feeling to express themselves within it. A personality that is typically good at getting others to listen.


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

ENTPness said:


> That's weird cause I know a lot of INTJs who are _far_ from functional in the world and I know of at least one ESFP who became President of the United States. So maybe you have a, um, biased conception of type? Or maybe you're just full of bullshit? Just something to chew on.


It's based on personal experiences of interactions and preference of personality -- after all, isn't this entire thread about personal preference? The TJs I know vs the FPs I know show a clear delineation in achievement and function. Might not be your experience but analyzing the fundamental traits and functions of each type I'll always choose the TJ. I'd never consider anything otherwise. In my experience successful FPs are the exception and not the norm.


----------

